# Windows 7 Update Infinite Loop



## xchase (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,

Laptop Model: ASUS k53e

I accidently turned my laptop off during Update Configuration when booting and I think this may have damaged the OS.

When I attempt to boot my laptop, Windows keeps trying to configure the updates, it gets to 35% (each time) then fails and "reverts back to changes" and this process repeats itself infinitely.

I have tried a few methods such as running it in safe mode, which results in the same process of the infinite loop.

System restore cannot be completed due to some error.

The laptop never came with a Windows 7 CD so I think it would be impossible to restore it without having to buy an actual Windows 7 software.

Anyone know any approach to this?

Thank you

xchase


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Are you able to at least enter Safe Mode (press F8 during startup)? If so, try creating a recovery disk using this tutorial.

You can try using the DISM command as explained in the answer made to this thread. Follow the steps in the first reply outta do it. Given that you mentioned System Restore, I assume you are able to get into the Windows Recovery Environment.


----------



## xchase (Oct 11, 2011)

I cannot enter Safe Mode but I can press F8 and that gives me more options.

When I try to restore to an earlier time I get the error code 0x80071a91.

Also the DISM also results in an error.

If the OS is corrupted can a windows 7 disk resolve this? Meaning I have to buy a Windows 7 software?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

What error was the DISM giving?

Usually OEM brands like Asus and Dell nowadays have a restore partition on disk that you resort too. It will end up restoring the entire PC to factory default state, which is counterproductive if all you need to do is run a Windows repair installation or the like so you'll retain all your files and programs. If you absolutely cannot find someone that owns a Windows 7 disk at the very least try to find someone that owns Windows 7 and create a repair disk from that computer.

If you are still desperate and are willing to lose everything on your PC to get it working again, you should consult your system manual about how to access the restore partition. You can use Parted Magic in order to back up files and whatnot.


----------



## xchase (Oct 11, 2011)

DISM Error 1639,

I'll try find out about that the restore partition. 

I wish these brands came with a cheapy windows 7 disk bleh.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

It's cost effective to simply have a repair partition nowadays instead of a cd. It's a royal pain for us techs as well since the partition likes to get in the way of troubleshooting. That's why it's highly recommended even with the partition available first thing with any new PC or laptop is to create a restore/repair disk ASAP. Saves a lot of frustration.

As for the DISM error, did you just enter "DISM" or did you enter the entire command as specified by the guy in the linked thread? The 1639 error just means it's missing a command to do its job.


----------



## xchase (Oct 11, 2011)

Tried to enter Recovery Partion, but only options were Windows 7 and Memory Diagnostics Tool.


----------



## xchase (Oct 11, 2011)

Update: Some reason I have managed to boot successfully, but my laptop is acting very funny, I'm getting lots of different errors about programs unabling to run and Windows Update isn't accessible.

Is it now easier to solve the problem now that I can access my OS?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

First off, try your best to create a repair disk so you don't have to go through all this trouble again if it happens. If possible, you can try to use System Restore now to back it before your previous attempt at updating Windows. Sometimes I found if system restore didn't work in recovery, it would work in normal Windows. You may want to eventually try to redo the Windows Update again. I reckon this tool can help get things set up for proper Windows Update installation.


----------



## xchase (Oct 11, 2011)

"The system could not find the environment option that was entered"

What does this mean?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Is that the error message from DISM?


----------



## xchase (Oct 11, 2011)

I took your advice and downloaded the WU Utility but it won't install. None of my .exe programs seem to run. Is this a serious problem?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Does it prompt you anything when you attempt to run an .exe file? Associations may be outta whack. It may pertain to the Windows Update issue, but there's also a bunch of malware out there that perform the same thing.


----------



## xchase (Oct 11, 2011)

No, it just doesn't respond. Also I don't think it would be a malware I only got the laptop 2 days ago and haven't really used it.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

If that's the case, you may wanna go ahead and use the recovery partition provided by Asus, if they have any (they should). Otherwise, you'll have to send it back and have them refresh it or replace it. While it's possible to examine this further, it's not worth further time and effort when there's no penalty to simply start from scratch again as you won't be losing anything.


----------



## xchase (Oct 11, 2011)

Nope, have to resort to another method, no recovery partition option on this laptop. 

Can you do the recovery partition through OS instead of boot?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

It usually has to be through boot. You can get info on it all here.


----------



## xchase (Oct 11, 2011)

Are there any other utility softwares I can use to scan the issues of my laptop?

Trying to create a Recovery Partition but I keep getting the "The system could not find the environment option that was entered" error. It's really annoying.

What about a registry check? Are they useful in this situation?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean by "create" a recovery partition. A recovery partition should already be present at purchase. You simply access it and let it run its course. If you do not have a recovery partition present, than I assume you purchased this PC not from a vendor but from an individual that has already used it. Is this correct?

For all sorts of diagnostic tools, you can use UBCD. However, for Windows faults and registry issues, you'll need to run _CHKDSK /R_ in the Command Prompt located in your recovery environment. This is also the same as right clicking your hard drive in Windows then going to Properties, then under Tools tab there's Error-checking. Check both boxes then have it start. It will prompt you that it'll need to restart. Let it do so, and let it run its course.


----------



## xchase (Oct 11, 2011)

The laptop was bought by my uncle to use for university so I'm not sure whereabouts he purchased it.

The good news is that now the infinite loop is gone so I can get onto the actual desktop, but the bad news is that it's just as good as it was during the infinite loop, oh the irony.

What I meant by create was using the second method provided by ASUS, burning a CD and then booting it.

Okay, weird. Now the OS doesn't recognise me as the administrator. Tried both sfc/scannow and CHKDSK/R and both say that I don't have "sufficient privileges"

I'm almost certain that the hard drive is corrupted, I also always get lots of errors, when I boot, of programs that automatically run upon startup, eg. antivirus, windows update etc etc.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

It may be hard drive corruption, or it may be RAM corruption. If you don't get BSODs, the RAM that's corrupted might be the first stick as user-mode stuff always resides in the lower portion of RAM whereas kernel (the OS itself) sits at the very top portion of RAM. If simple applications are crashing left and right but you aren't getting restarts or BSODs, then it's either low portion of RAM that's bad or memory corruption.

Also, why would you need to use the create method? There should already be a recovery partition on the PC ready for use, unless someone previously owned it and decided to strip it out. Otherwise, yes you could try to create it.

Where were you attempting to run CHKDSK and SFC, in Recovery Environment?

If you wanna test hardware, that UBCD I mentioned has hardware tests. I prefer _Seatools_ for Hard Drive, _Memtest86+_ for RAM, and _Mersenne Prime Test_ for CPU. Run Memtest86+ at least 7 passes, and Mersenne Prime Test run overnight.


----------

